# Pop up Poppy poo



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was trying to work at the dining table a few weeks ago which Poppy (or Violet Elizabeth Bott as we are now calling her) can't cope with! She starts to steal things and throw herself around on the rug, harrumphing like a petulant teenager.  The final move is to paw at me or put her legs on my arm and then become an undetachable rubber band as I try to drop them back to the floor. So I set the iPad up to face the area she pops up in and waited (not long). Look at that pleading face - I'm what she's looking at to the right - so I of course give in and go and play and she of course wins again 

I tried to post this at the time but I think an update messed up the iPad and I couldn't post photos until another update yesterday, yay!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Why work when you have a friend like that to spend quality time with?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Omg that is the cutest picture of Poppy ever. Look at those beautiful eyes! How can you work with that sweet face looking at you


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

OMG. That adorable face!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, she is super cute! 
How do you manage to keep her beard so white? Miss Lilly's is always a beautiful shade of yuck especially when she's been chewing anything...


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Miss Lilly said:


> Oh, she is super cute!
> How do you manage to keep her beard so white? Miss Lilly's is always a beautiful shade of yuck especially when she's been chewing anything...


Ha! Yes well it varies a lot, she often has a completely brown snout from mole hill archaeology


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Work? 
Why?
Play is so much more fun 
(I don't think I'd realized how white Popster's chest was - had she just had a bath? )


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What a gorgeous photo  you can see the mischief in those eyes!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous adorable girl!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Perfect pop up Poppy xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That story actually made me laugh straight out!! You are so discriptive that I could totally see that whole scenerio playing out! AND . . . I could never get ANY work done with that sweet face poping up!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Work?
> Why?
> Play is so much more fun
> (I don't think I'd realized how white Popster's chest was - had she just had a bath? )


Exactly my sentiments 
I think it was a couple of weeks after her last groom but we may well have been out romping through a dewy meadow which is a great dog wash


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

so cute, now we all want a Pop up Poppy and a Bette in a bag!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Sounds like a marketing opportunity for this year's 'must have'


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking good Miss pop up!! 
It amazes me how a dog can be such an attention seeker ..... And knows just what to do to get you!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She's a proper little prima donna Tracey and it's all my fault


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> She's a proper little prima donna Tracey and it's all my fault


Haha!! You have trained her well!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Did I see Ralph's birthday on my Cockapoo Days this week? If so then belated wreck-it wishes :bday: arty: arty2: :whoo: etc


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Did I see Ralph's birthday on my Cockapoo Days this week? If so then belated wreck-it wishes :bday: arty: arty2: :whoo: etc


Haha yes..... It was on Monday 2!! And do you know I only noticed it last night whilst cooking (or was I getting a wine??!) as it is on my fridge door - we have decided not to tell him and surprise him with a nice walk at the weekend :spy:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, good plan, walk somewhere that you can get wine too and then everyone's a winner


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha, good plan, walk somewhere that you can get wine too and then everyone's a winner


That's a plan!!
I'm a bit miffed at our farmer - he has sold the land that we walk on, only to his son in law, so we can still access it.... But it has now been fertilised and turned over - presumably ready for growing crops.
It is currently just a pile of mud - not a place to walk two furry poos when it's wet, that's for sure and it's too dangerous to walk up the lane, and I can't let them off lead on the lane - or the canal as I'm sure Ralph will push ruby in!!  dreading the clock going back this weekend and the real early dark nights start


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh no! It's rubbish when something changes like that, you don't realise how vital a simple thing is sometimes. They'd be fine on the canal y'know, Poppy regularly falls in (without the aid of a big brother ) but she gets out again and as long as you're there it's not a problem, are you thinking of poor Boo? Poppy's got a nice harness with a handle on the back which makes you worry less too. Yeah, dark nights eurgh, at least we get an extra hour of snoozy time though


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes - I always think about poor boo, the canal is so close - yet I don't think I've walked R&R down there since  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What I want to know is what is the story behind Violet Elizabeth Bott? It is a very dignified name for a dog I would not have suspected of being overly dignified too often.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci are you back home?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> What I want to know is what is the story behind Violet Elizabeth Bott? It is a very dignified name for a dog I would not have suspected of being overly dignified too often.


Haha VEB was a very spoilt young girl (played by bonnie Langford) she was a character in a 1970's TV series called "just William" & if she didn't get her own way or enough attention she would scream and scream and scream until she was sick!!!! 
Very unpoppy like!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> What I want to know is what is the story behind Violet Elizabeth Bott? It is a very dignified name for a dog I would not have suspected of being overly dignified too often.


Ha ha, did you never read the Just William books when you were little? One of my favourites. You should seek them out, English pre-war schoolboy 'japes'. Violet was an overpriveleged spoiled brat who forced her way into William's gang. If she didn't get her way she would threaten 'I'll thcream and thcream until I'm thick!' (She had a very theatrical lisp)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll start with the book, it sounds like fun.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just William  There are audio CDs around too, which were great for car journeys when my children were younger.
I am constantly inflicting my childhood books onto my kids - Jacob loved Biggles - bit embarrassing when he was in year 4 and using 'ejaculated' within his creative writing - for those of you who aren't familiar with Biggles he was a pilot (ace first WW and on into 2WW) and the speech style is all so dated: _'By Jove' Biggles ejaculated_ is one of the most popular phrases. All the same Jacob's use of the term did mean I had some explaining to do at parents' evening.
Jennings books used to make Duncan cry with laughter.
Lizzie being a horsey girl has loved all my old books - Moorland Mousie, The Silver Brumby, My Friend Flicka, Six ponies etc but currently she is loving the James Herriot books - wonderful. Nothing wrong with Harry Potter etc, but these old books stand the test of time.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha, looks like Tracey and I were replying at the same time


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi I consider myself to be reasonably well read and thought my parents had done a good job with selctions for me but aside from James Herriot and My Friend Flicka I've never read any of those myself or to my children. I'll have to look for them too. One of my favourites was the Swallows and Amazons series, the character Titty always raised eyebrows here, a bit like your ejaculations.


----------

